# front end parts list?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

guys, I need a little help, I need a listing of parts that I need to order so I can put the front end of my car together now that I have some funds. I have the headlight trim rings, but need the screws, but I need EVERYTHING in between the headlights and from the hood to the bumper. (I have hood and bumper assembly only. I would like to go with a GTO style grille and running light setup.) good place to start? :confused just a driver, nothing special.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Header panel (available aftermarket or find one from a donor)
is that a 66' or 67'? 
appropriate grilles and trim for year, I would find used and recondition (what i did) as they are 400-800 dollars new for the whole shebang, 
radiator core support with upper bracket. one for HD radiator if you are using that Alum. radiator i suggested, the standard can be modified to make it fit. 
Filler panel from core support to header panel
do you have the splash panels at the inside front of the fender (pic 2)
hood latch mechanism
Horns and mounting brackets
Washer fluid reservoir
small filler panels that go between headlights and bumper
Headlight cups and adjusting screws
Headlight rings
Headlight chrome trim (you can buy complete car stainless screw kits on E-bay)
Battery tray 
I added a radiator overflow catch can also

The restoration guide will have an exploded view i will try and scan for you...:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

it's a 67 man. I have the two piece that go around the buckets I think.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, the header panel is different. So are the grills, and there is a filler piece under the grill, at the bumper


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep those nubby little fillers are different also you will need the chrome header panel trim on the 67'....i think ames has the whole 67 grille kit for around $750 thats without header panel, chrome and fillers (ouch!!!)...i will keep an eye out for a restorable set.

For some reason when i think GTO the first thing that comes to mind has always been the 66/67 front end always had a hard time deciding which i like best, but that is one iconic piece of design work them boys did....:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

yikes, that's gonna suck, I'll talk to ames and see what they can do cost wise if I get a new header panel (blank) with grilles, lights, and chrome. I've always thought of the 66-67 before any other when I thought GTO. just like when someone says hemi, I'm thinking hemi cuda.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

ok, so ames has one, and so does performance years, PYs kit is 100$ cheaper. only thing I notice is no GTO emblem (doesn't bother me since it's not one)

who makes the overall better parts? Ames, or PY?


----------

